

Line-art vs. Color: Thoughts on a high-resolution social graph - wheels
http://scotchi.net/2011/03/line-art-vs-color-thoughts-on-a-high-resolution-social-graph/

======
aditya
Right, except Facebook is also the largest photo-sharing site on the web right
now, and one of the most used iPhone apps. So, they've already got all of that
data (edit: and momentum) that Color will need to somehow get, and I'm not
quite sure how Color will disrupt THAT.

I do agree about the part that Sequoia probably knows what they're doing but
the current Color product is shoddy and underwhelming, with that amount of
cash and no pressure to launch (SxSW is gone!) - why would you launch a shitty
product?

~~~
jlees
Launching right after SXSW is in itself disruptive ;)

I don't take photos on my phone to share on Facebook, so I genuinely don't
know: do Facebook photos have location data? I think what's really interesting
about Color is the notion of an elastic/ad-hoc/inferred social network based
on location and meaningful action. The issue is you need Color to be the
default photo application before that really works.

------
moultano
Seems like the type of thing Facebook could do much more easily with machine
learning. Even some simple graph analysis should be able to extract your
various clique-like structures. From there you have a dense feature set to
figure out what each cluster probably means to you.

